# Recommended services



## kev0810 (Mar 21, 2020)

Own a 2014 TT 2.0 TFSI black edition with 27k miles. Need to put it in for its first service since buying it in July. Any recommendations of what service to go for and what is worth paying for. Should I be getting the gearbox oil changed? Software updates? Should I use audi or an audi specialist. Living in Glasgow so any recommendations and information would be great.


----------



## Danny732 (Jan 4, 2015)

I don't think I'd be using a main dealer on a 6 year old car. 
Unless you got it from Audi with a warranty?
There's got to be at least a couple of decent independents in Glasgow area.

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I'd take a good indi over the dealers everytime


----------



## kev0810 (Mar 21, 2020)

Yeah it came with a warranty, due to run out in July though! What's wrong with using main dealer on an older car?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

kev0810 said:


> Yeah it came with a warranty, due to run out in July though! What's wrong with using main dealer on an older car?


Hi, Some Audi dealers have earnt a reputation for not being very conscientious & usually much more expensive.
Although my local Audi has been very fair cost-wise, but I did purchase it from them 19 years ago. 
Hoggy.


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

kev0810 said:


> Yeah it came with a warranty, due to run out in July though! What's wrong with using main dealer on an older car?


Nothing, your car is quite new really only 20 something K miles. It will just cost you double the price to have a free coffee and sit on nice chairs and look at cars your not going to buy.


----------



## bigchunk (Jun 6, 2019)

Glasgow Audi do not have a good rep. Hamilton Audi a bit better and a bit more helpful.
Personally i would be going independent, usually significantly cheaper and a more thorough service.
Two I know of are Brotec in Lanark, Mark Brodie is the guys name, used him a few times and will again.
Another is DH automotive in Falkirk, my mate uses him all the time, i used him once and thought he was expensive.
Not too sure of any independents in the Glasgow area, but i'm sure there are a few that will have a good reputation.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

This might help answer your question -

*FAQ - Mk2 TT Recommended Maintenance & Service*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1932049

.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

You need to check when the Haldex oil and filter were last changed also the cam belt etc should have been changed at 5 years old


----------

